# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [top liste]Quels sont vos livres prfrs ?

## dtavan

Pour ma part :
1) La divine comdie de Dante, d'ailleurs cet ouvrage est disponible gratuitement en ligne : http://www.abbaye-saint-benoit.ch/dante/index.htm

2) L'alchimiste de Paulo Coelho 
3) Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra de Friedrich Nietzsche
4) Apologie de Socrate, Criton, Phdon de Platon
5) Anges et dmons de Dan Brown

----------


## N1bus

Je trouve qu'Anges et dmons de dawn Brown est un peu une re-re de son best seller.
nanmoins, j'aime bien aussi.

Sinon :
Serge Brussolo (tous ses livres)
Stephen King (tous ses livres)
Cizia Zik (tous ses livres)

----------


## yann2

Bonjour

Malevil de Robert Merle

----------


## pi-2r

1) Insomnie et Dead Zone de Stephen King
2)Le prestige de Christopher Priest
3)Le meilleur des mondes d'Aldous Huxley (  en rapport avec mes cours, mais n'empche que j'ai bien aim  :;):  )
4)Eragon de Christopher Paolini
5)Le systme Linux de Welsh, Dalheimer et Kaufman ( si vous considrez a comme un livre  ::roll::  )

----------


## Aitone

J'aime  peu prs tous les Bernard Werber, j'adore sa faon d'crire.
Et Stephen Zweig :  peu prs tout mais plus particulirement le joueur d'checs.

----------


## Nicodemus

Dune de Franck herbert 
Seigneur des anneaux de Tolkien
L'assassion royal de je sais plus le nom lol

----------


## bulbo

> L'assassion royal de je sais plus le nom lol


Robin Hobb pour l'auteur, je suis en train de le relire, excellent cycle!

Chez King mon preferre est le Talisman (ecrit avec Peter Straub), ca me fait penser que je dois lire la suite.

J'adore aussi les differents cycles de David et Leigh Eddings

Aussi une mention special au cycle des Portes de la mort de Weiss et Hickman, du tres bon avec bcp d'humour, ce qui est sympa en fantasy

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Mathusalem

> Cizia Zik (tous ses livres)



rhalala !!!! toute mon enfance !
il est franchement mconnu mais franchement gnial.

Dans un genre un peu similaire, il y a "L'instinct de mort" de Jacques Mesrine qui vient d'tre rdit, je le conseille trs fortement !




Sinon j'aime beaucoup Amin Maalouf (Les croisades vues des arabes, Samarcande, Lon l'africain, ...)

----------


## damjal

Ah oui Samarcande, trs trs joli.

Il ya aussi les livres de Maxence Fermine, auteur contemporain. 
Celui que je prfre c'est "Neiges", son premier livre : simplicit, posie, beaut... Magnifique.
Sinon :
Cent ans de solitude de Gabriel Garcia Marquez
1793 de Victor Hugo
Mercure de Amlie Nothomb

J'allais oublier peut-tre mon prfr : Narcisse et Goldmund de Herman Hesse

----------


## Mathusalem

Herman Hesse !!!
Son Siddartha est gnial aussi  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Je rejoins Aitone... (je vais tester Stephen Zweig...)
Les Bernard Werber sont vraiment excellents, je les dvore en moins de 2 soirs (faut que je dorme quand mme un peu lol)
Voila en gros mes bouquins prfrs que j'aime le plus au monde ^^ (dans le dsordre) :

- Le papillon des toiles (Bernard Werber)
- Forteresse digitale (Dan Brown)
- La trilogie des fourmis (Bernard Werber)
- L'ultime secret (Bernard Werber)

Pas mal de Stephen King...
La je vais me mettre  2 bouquins de Harlan Cobben (je crois que ca s'crit comme a),  ce qu'il parait, c'est pas mal.
Si quelqu'un connat des auteurs dans le mme style que Werber, je suis carrment preneur.
Sinon, je suis aussi  la recherche de bouquins dans ce style mais avec un brin d'humour en plus...

Merci ^^

PS : je me suis gar du post de dpart non ??? mes excuses

----------


## Mathusalem

j'ai dtest "Nous les Dieux" de B. Werber.
Un chapitre sur deux de cours de mythologie pour lve du primaire et des passages mysogines strotyps venus de John Gray.

----------


## haltabush

> j'ai dtest "Nous les Dieux" de B. Werber.
> Un chapitre sur deux de cours de mythologie pour lve du primaire et des passages mysogines strotyps venus de John Gray.


+1 ^^
J'adorais Werber avant, mais ses derniers bouquins m'ont du dans l'ensemble, mme si le tout dernier n'est pas mal, j'aime bien le thme.

Sinon pour ceux qui aiment bien la SF, je vous conseille (trs) vivement Philip K. Dick... Comme il y en a un paquet, mes prfrs : _les clans de la lune Alphane_, _le maitre du haut chateau_, et beaucoup d'autres.

----------


## BrYs

Sans rflechir je dirais :

- Les racines du mal (M. Dantec)
- La sirne rouge (M. Dantec)
- Le K (Dino Buzzati)
- Attentat (A. Nothomb) - Celui la typiquement car il ne plait  personne  ::P:

----------


## gretch

*l'art de la guerre* de tsun tzu
*l'art d'avoir toujours raison* de schopenhauer
*l'alchimiste* de paulo cohelo
*Le meilleur des mondes* d'Aldous Huxley
*Siddartha* d'herman hesse
*le fou* de khalil Gibran
*Comment je suis devenu stupide* de martin page (leger mais sympa)
*disco biscuit* et *disco 2000* : recueil de nouvelles imaginaire inspir du monde de la fte et de la drogue runi par Sarah Champion


petit plaisir perso : *hell* de lolita pill 



> Elle s'appelle Ella. Mais Hell lui convient mieux : elle a dix-huit ans, prend de la coke comme vous fumez des clopes, passe ses nuits dans les botes les plus chres de Paris, est griffe de la tte aux pieds, ne frquente que des filles et des fils de, dpense chaque semaine l'quivalent de votre revenu mensuel, fait l'amour comme vous faites vos courses. Sans oublier l'essentiel : elle vous mprise profondment... tant revenue de tout sans avoir t nulle part. Jusqu'au soir o elle tombe folle amoureuse d'Andra, son double masculin...


 ce lis en moins de 24 h J'ai ador !!! (il y a un film mais je ne l'ai pas vu.)

----------


## the_ugly

les amlie nothomb, roger zelazny, frank herbert.

----------


## ggnore

Phillip K. Dick  ::ave::  
Frank Herbert  ::ave::

----------


## nocoment

Le cycle des prince d'ambre de Roger Zelazny
et tous ses autres livre
Dune aussi Frank Herbert (deux auteur ayant finit execo lors du prix Victor Hugo)

----------


## Gueritarish

En voil un sujet intressant pour connatre les gouts littraire de chacun  ::mrgreen::  
Bref, pour ma part, je conseille aux amateurs de Fantasy les titres suivants :
"Le trne de Fer" de George R.R. Martin
"L'ange du Chaos" de Michel Robert
"Le secret de Ji" de l'excellent Pierre Grimbert
ainsi que bien sur le cycle de "l'assassin royal" de Robin Hobb (qui a dj t cit d'ailleurs)
Sans oublier les cycles des Ravens de James Barclay

Voil, c'est tout, courrez vite vous les achet

----------


## Yazoo70

Lecture personnelle :
"La Rdemption de Shawshank" de Stephen King qui est une pure merveille!
La trilogie de Bartimus de Jonathan Stroud
La trilogie de l'hritage de Christopher Paolini (mme si elle est pas finie :p )
La srie "Harry Potter" que je trouve tres bien crite et que je me dlecte de lire en anglais!
"La Qute d'Ewilan" et "Les Mondes d'Ewilan"  (2 trilogies) de Pierre Bottero.
 La srie"Net Force" de Tom CLancy

@smoove : Si tu as aim Eragon, je te conseil La trilogie de Bartimus et les deux trilogies d'Ewilan!


Sinon cot "Lecture scolaire":
"Si c'est un homme" de Primo Levi que j'ai relu une paire de fois  ::): 
"Candide" Qu'il n'est pas ncessaire de prsenter :p

More to come dans les deux sections :p

----------


## gretch

*CRASH* de *J.G Ballard* 

un des livre les plus drangeant qu'il m'est arriv de lire, j'ai ador a, 

c'est du concentr de mecanique, de vice, d'instint animal,
sexuel, sucidaire, d'huile, de sperme, de sang, d'alcool et de vomis,

le tout sans jamais etre "dgoutant", bien au contraire, 

cela deviens excitant, obcessionel dans la tete du personnage principal_,(et dans celle du lecteur...)_ sans parler de ceux qu l'entoure ! 


*dconseill aux ames sensible,* _(mais je crois que vous l'aurez compris.. lol)_
Un livre a ne pas mettre entre toute les mains... 
on en ressors pas indemne, c'est ce qui m'a plus dans se livre...

----------


## r0d

Il y a quelques livres qui m'ont vraiment marqus: _Flash_ (de C. Duchaussois), _la stratgie Ender_ (O.S. Card).
Mais mon auteur prfr reste Philip K. Dick. J'ai particulirement apprci _SIVA_, mais l'ensemble de son oeuvre est gniale.
J'adore Umberto Eco, en particulier _Le pendule de Foucault_.
J'ai beaucoup aim H.P.Lovecraft galement.

Ainsi que Pratchett, Vance, Van Vogt, Bradbury, Asimov, Tolkien, Barjavel, Gibson...

----------


## Jerome Briot

La compil' des blagues de Carlosles meilleurs moments d'humour de Sim en 5 volumesla saga des 2Be3 en BDles meilleurs recettes de cuisine de Danile Gilbert ::mouarf:: 

Srieusement, le podium (impossible  dpartager) :
Jack Kerouac  ::ave::  : quasiment tout (particulirement Les Clochards Clestes)
Charles (Hank) Bukowski  ::ave::  : tout (mes sensibles... passez votre chemin)
John Fante  ::ave::  Tout... je conseille vraiment de le dcouvrir. C'est un crivain mconnu mais trs attachant

Les quelques finalistes malheureux :
Sherman Alexie : Indian Blues
J.D Salinger : l'Attrape-Coeurs
Harper Lee : Ne tirez pas sur l'oiseau moqueur
...

Que des amricains... ::aie::

----------


## megane

Pour ma part je citerai toute la collection des Robert Ludlum. C'est un super auteur de polars.
Dans un autre genre, il y a aussi Nicholas Evans, j'adore son style d'criture.

Pour ceux qui ont vu les films tirs de leur oeuvres :
L'homme qui murmurait  l'oreille des chevaux pour EvansLa trilogie Jason Bourne pour Ludlum (La memoire dans la peau, La mort dans la peau et La vengeance dans la peau qui sort au mois de septembre)
je n'aurai qu'un conseil : allez lire les livres, ils sont 15 fois meilleurs.

----------


## lola06

Bonjour  tous,
moi j'adore les sries de Robin Hobb :
- l'assassin royal
- les aventuriers de la mer

Aprs il y a aussi
- le seigneur des anneaux (j'ai bcp aim le film aussi)
- la srie des Harry Potter (pas de la grande littrature mais trs sympa et trs agrable  lire)
- la grande guerre des dieux (Eddings) avec : la belgariade, la mallore et les prequelles

l je suis en train de lire le monde Narnia et j'aime beaucoup je dois dire...

Il y a aussi :
- le meilleur des mondes
- la nuit des temps
- la plante des singes

Bon je vais arrter l parce que sinon j'en ai pour la nuit, et l je ne parle que des principaux livres...

----------


## Yazoo70

> l je suis en train de lire le monde Narnia et j'aime beaucoup je dois dire...


J'ai vu le film ca m'a dgout, mme pas envie de lire le livre  ::): 
genre: "Tien j'ai 14 ans et un couteau, je me bat contre un minotaure de 2m qui a une masse qui fait 2 fois mon poids mais je gagne quand meme !"

----------


## lola06

> J'ai vu le film ca m'a dgout, mme pas envie de lire le livre 
> genre: "Tien j'ai 14 ans et un couteau, je me bat contre un minotaure de 2m qui a une masse qui fait 2 fois mon poids mais je gagne quand meme !"


Des films du style o ce qui se passe n'est pas possible il y en a plein... 
moi le film j'ai bien aim mais ce que j'aime bien pour le livre c'est surtout l'imagination parce que dans le livre ce n'est pas le ct bataille qui est mis en avant contrairement au film, les batailles ne sont quasiment pas dcrites.
Mais aprs tout est une affaire de got et heureusement on a pas tous les mmes...  ::mouarf::

----------


## tesla

> - Le K (Dino Buzzati)


+ 1 pour celui la et +1 pour Candide

Sinon, 
- MacBeth
- Voyage au bout de la nuit
- Les Jules Verne 
...et tant d'autres

----------


## Xtof68

- Umberto Eco (_Baudolino_, _Le Pendule de Foucault_, _Le Nom de la Rose_, et, pour ceux qui aiment tre dstabiliss, _l'Ile du Jour d'Avant_)
- Isaac Asimov (tous les ouvrages mentionnant les Lois de la Robotique, pour leur ct philosophique)
- Stephen King en gnral
- Douglas Adams (_Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy_, une perle  lire imprativement en v.o. sous peine de perdre la verve de l'auteur)
- le Pr Stephen Hawking (_A Brief History of Time_, _Universe in a Nutshell_)
- Kim Stanley Robinson (la Trilogie des _Mars_)
- Frdric Dard pour son oeuvre et sa truculence (une mention particulire pour _La Vieille qui Marchait Dans la Mer_ et _Les Soupers du Prince_, qui ne sont pas des San-A traditionnels)
- et, souvenir d'adolescence, l'oeuvre de JRR Tolkien

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouh !
J'ai oubli et je ne l'ai vu cit nulle part mais il y a la Saga du "Disque monde" de Terry Pratchett!!!
Vous savez, la tortue gante qui porte des elephants qui eux meme portent le disque monde et qui avance dans l'espace??Le coffre  mille jambes??La Mort (car c'est un personnage Masculin) qui pche  la mouche!!
Un chef d'oeuvre d'humour!!
Bref si vous ne voyez pas de quoi je parle, allez vous culturez sur cette saga !! :p
Ceci me semble un bon dbut  :;):

----------


## Astartee

*La petite maison dans la prairie de Laura Ingalls*
ok maintenant je suis un peu vieille, mais c'est LA srie de livres que j'ai lue et relue quand j'tais jeune  :8-): 

Les trois premiers tomes de *Fondation d'Asimov* ne cherchez pas  lire les deux derniers tomes, ils sont nuls  ch**
J'ajouterai volontiers d'autres oeuvres dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom exact... Les seuls "mauvais" (cd : "que je n'aime pas") livres d'Asimov que j'ai lus sont les deux derniers _Fondation_, crits des dizaines d'annes aprs les premiers pour finir la srie, mais dans un style compltement diffrent et avec des ides que je ne supporte pas.

Les _Rougon-Macquart_ de *Zola* (20 livres)
En particulier : _La Terre_ (premier que j'ai lu, un peu dur pour mon ge  l'poque mais j'ai accroch  fond et du coup je me suis fait toute la srie), _L'Assommoir_, _Nana_, _Au bonheur des dames_ (les plus mignon de tous, le seul qui se termine "bien" je crois)
Ce sont ceux que j'ai lu le plus souvent (cd au moins 2 fois) car accessibles dans la bibliothque familiale, donc cette slection n'est pas vraiment exclusivement base sur mon got  ::P:  mais j'ai tout de mme limin ceux que je n'aime vraiment pas (_Germinal_, _La dbcle_...)

*Harry Potter de J. K. Rowling*
en anglais pour me donner un prtexte - mais surtout, je les trouve bien meilleurs en anglais

*Le Seigneur des Anneaux de Tolkien*
... classique ...

*Voltaire : Candide, Zadig, et autres...*
Moi j'aime bien. Voil.

*The Disc World de Terry Pratchett* (srie de ~40 livres  ce jour, nouveaux tomes prvus...) (_Le Disque-Monde_ pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais)
C'est ma srie de livres du moment, en anglais (je ne vois pas comment on pourrait transposer en franais la souplesse d'expression de l'anglais), j'en suis au dbut du 16me tome  ::D:  
A lire si vous aimez les parodies fantastiques, les gens normaux prcipits  l'insu de leur plein gr dans des situations hroques, les humains et les nains et les trolls (mais pas les elfes)... Chaque livre peut se lire de faon indpendante, mais il est plus agrable de les lire dans l'ordre (l'ordre de parution correspond pour l'instant  un certain ordre chronologique dans l(es) histoire(s)) : on a le plaisir de retouver des personnages connus, de les voir voluer... et on comprend mieux certains de leurs traits de caractres, certaines allusions au pass...

Le thtre classique : *Racine*, *Molire*, et encore *Marivaux (Le jeu de l'amour et du hasard)*
Et aussi du thtre plus moderne, comme l'*Antigone d'Anouilh*, lu trois fois, pleur trois fois...
J'aime le thtre... Je "joue" dans ma tte, parfois on commence  me regarder bizarrement parce que je commence  prononcer les mots et  faire des grimaces...

Les *Agatha Christie* en gnral
J'ai beau en lire et en relire, je ne suis pas tombe 2 fois sur le mme "schma". Quelle imagination ! (ou alors c'est moi qui ai une tte de passoire)

*La ferme des animaux et 1984 de George Orwell*
Images d'un posible futur totalitaire,  faire froid dans le dos (petite tendresse pour _La ferme des animaux_ parce que je le lisais en BD quand j'tais toute petiote)

*Le juge d'gypte* (3 tomes)* et Ramss* (5 tomes) *de Christian Jacq*
Enigmes sur fond d'Egypte ancienne par un archologue et gyptologue videmment amoureux de cette priode...

*Les fourmis de Bernard Werber*, ventuellement aussi *Le jour des fourmis*, par contre le troisime tome c'est trop je n'en peux plus c'est du dlire...
Bernard Werber fait partie de ces auteurs  succs qui, aprs quelques bons livres originaux, se lancent dans une course au jamais-vu absurde qui finit par des catastrophes (je pense aux _Thanatonautes_ et autres histoires d'anges et de dieux)... Dommage. Mais _Les fourmis_ est excellent.



Bon j'arrte. J'ai trs certainement oubli quantit de livres tous meilleurs les uns que les autres, mais a fait dj une bonne liste.
Avez-vous devin quel est mon passe-temps favori ?  ::roll::

----------


## Gueritarish

Je dirais que le passe-temps favorei d'Astartee est la chasse... La traque aux auteurs (et non pas la traque d'auteur..), elle les acculent et l, c'est l'hallali, la cure qui commence, elle les dpiotte de tout leurs bouquins  ::mrgreen::

----------


## alexrtz

J'ai ador tous les bouquins de Robin Hobb/Megan Lindolm que j'ai lu.
Le trne de fer est juste un quart de poil en dessous dans mon classement.

Il y a certains passages des Annales du Disque-Monde que je peux lire sans me lasser.

Sinon j'ai beaucoup aim Stupeurs et tremblements et L'alchimiste.

J'attends avec impatience que La compagnie noire soit compltement sortie en poche (mais elle met trop longtemps  ::(:  )

----------


## Gueritarish

> J'ai ador tous les bouquins de Robin Hobb/Megan Lindolm que j'ai lu.
> Le trne de fer est juste un quart de poil en dessous dans mon classement.
> 
> Il y a certains passages des Annales du Disque-Monde que je peux lire sans me lasser.
> 
> Sinon j'ai beaucoup aim Stupeurs et tremblements et L'alchimiste.
> 
> J'attends avec impatience que La compagnie noire soit compltement sortie en poche (mais elle met trop longtemps  )


Vu ta signature, je dirais que oui, tu adore les bouquins de Robin Hobb ^^

----------


## Kenji

Le trone de fer pour le ct tres prenant avec de nombreux rebondissement (quand on connait la bio de l'auteur ca se comprend)

Agatha Christie parce qu'il y a personne qui lui arrive  la cheville  ::P:  

Substance Mort de Philip K Dick juste trop bien  ::P: 

Et puis plein d'autres livres...

Je fais pas dans l'original mais si ca peut permettre  certains de dcouvrir ces petites merveilles  :;):

----------


## Tdeny

*Philosophie*
Nietzsche, Seconde Considration intempestive 
Contemple le troupeau qui passe devant toi en broutant. Il ne sait pas ce qu'tait hier ni ce qu'est aujourd'hui : il court de-ci de-l, mange, se repose et se remet  courir, et ainsi du matin au soir, jour pour jour, quel que soit son plaisir ou son dplaisir. Attach au piquet du moment il n'en tmoigne ni mlancolie ni ennui. L'homme s'attriste de voir pareille chose, parce qu'il se rengorge devant la bte et qu'il est pourtant jaloux du bonheur de celle-ci. Car c'est l ce qu'il veut : n'prouver, comme la bte, ni dgot ni souffrance, et pourtant il le veut autrement, parce qu'il ne peut pas vouloir comme la bte. Il arriva peut-tre un jour  l'homme de demander  la bte :  Pourquoi ne me parles-tu pas de ton bonheur et pourquoi ne fais-tu que me regarder ?  Et la bte voulut rpondre et dire :  Cela vient de ce que j'oublie chaque fois ce que j'ai l'intention de rpondre.  Or, tandis qu'elle prparait cette rponse, elle l'avait dj oublie et elle se tut, en sorte que l'homme s'en tonna. 

Nietzsche, Le gai savoir

Bhagavad-Gita, la bible des boudhistes

Ces livres ont un certain rapport entre eux, qui est de vivre au prsent, sans rien oublier, mais sans tre perturb par l'historique de la vie.
Le Nirvana peut arriver quand on comprend tout  coup cette faon de vivre.

----------


## D[r]eadLock

> Jack Kerouac  : quasiment tout (particulirement Les Clochards Clestes)
> Charles (Hank) Bukowski  : tout (mes sensibles... passez votre chemin)
> John Fante  Tout... je conseille vraiment de le dcouvrir. C'est un crivain mconnu mais trs attachant


Whaou, j'ai juste dcouvert "Les clochards celestes" rcement (bien mieux que "Sur la route"), et continu sur du Bukowski...
J'vais voir le reste...

Quant a ma top liste, hum, voyons voir ce qui traine:
 - Le lievre de vatanenen (Pasilinna)
 - Jorn Riel
 - Au dessous du volcan (Malcom Lowery)
 - Jim Harrison (legendes d'automnes)
 - John Kenedy Toole (La conjuration des imbeciles)
 - Alexander MacCall Smith (Mma Ramotswe)
 - Romain Gary (Au dela de cette limite..., La vie devant soit)
 - Iceberg Slim

----------


## mordrhim

Mon classement :

Les chroniques de Krondor
Le seigneur des anneaux
Le trne de fer
L'assassin royal
Les fourmis

----------


## befalimpertinent

::salut:: 
En ce qui me concerne :
SF / Fantatique :
*Affaire de Sorcier* et les suites de G.Chesbro
*L'echiquier du mal* de Dan Simmons
Lectures du moment :*
L'histoire de France pour les nuls*
*Les Bienveillantes* J.Littell

----------


## Caro-Line

Comme personne ne l'a cit :
Daniel Pennac (lu et relu)Dans les classiques :
AsimovWerber (pareil que les 1ers, aprs il est un peu tomb dans la facilit)Agatha ChristieDaphn du Maurier (Ses Oiseaux font bien plus froid dans le dos que le film ponyme)Et aussi :
Ken FolletChristian JacqPlus rcent :
Maxime ChattamEt tant d'autres encore...

Et mon livre de chevet : Le Petit Prince de Saint-Ex,  lire ds que le monde devient trop moche....

----------


## pseudocode

En ce moment:

L'toile de pandore - Peter Hamilton
L'pe de vrit - Terry Goodkind
Le Dernier Souffle - Fiona McIntosh  (apple inside ?)

Et sinon, dans mon "hall of fame":

Les Portes de la Mort - Margaret WEIS / Tracy HICKMAN
La Belgariade & la Mallore - David EDDINGS
La Romance de Tnbreuse - Marion Zimmer BRADLEY

----------


## ryan

Yop!

Certains ont dj cit Asimov, Dick et quelques autres grands noms de la SF, j'y ajouterais Theodor Sturgeon(Cristal qui songe) et surtout Clifford Simak (Demain les chiens).

Sinon, en dehors de le SF, je crois que mon livre prfr est Hotel New Hampshire, de John Irving, et pour les auteurs francophones: Que ma joie demeure, de Giono.

----------

